# The New Psyclone Mods Citadel RDA



## daniel craig

Psyclone mods has been hard at work designing an RDA that will be a step up from the Hadaly and that proved to be a difficult when the Hadaly's successor, the Entheon, had mixed reviews. This lead them to then design the Hadeon.

Recently, Psyclone Mods has announced a new RDA called the Citadel which looks really promising.

*Specs:* 

- 22mm Stainless Steel RDA 
- Peek Insulators
- Black Delrin Drip Tip
- Unique Ultem Chamber Reducer To Enhance Flavor and Warmth
- Dual Sided Slotted Post with Large Flathead Securing Set Screws
- Hadaly Styled Airflow Angled Downward for Minimizing Leaks
- Integrated Squonk 510 pin (Plug Screw is Located in the Bottom of the Deck)
- Spare Parts Kit (Spare O-Rings, Spare Set Screws, Squonk Plug Screw Tool)

RRP: $75.50 (R1105.95 @ R14.65/$1)

(I will upload more pictures as I find them)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Yas786

Just looks like another hadaly but slightly different?? Well to me it does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Looks nice, very Hadaly-ie, dual sided posts looks good, let's wait and see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

More pictures

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was never a big fan of the Hadaly because I got one of the very first ones and the cap was so damn tight it annoyed the crap out of me... now the Citadel is really well done and the cap is easy to remove without being too loose! I'm not a fan of the raised portion the 510 drip tip goes into because I can't use my tower tips that I enjoy... the standard drip tip is way too short for me but again in today's vape mail from Siam Mods a suitable tip arrived so it's all good.

The build and inserting the coil was as simple as it could be as was wicking... a really really easy build! The Citadel looks good too... understated but smart! When I finished building and priming the wick I took a few puffs and thought... Mmmm good flavour... and then I realised I had left off the ultem reducer... so I popped it on and had another go... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! The flavour is outstanding! Also, no annoying whistle from the airflow and it's pretty quiet.

As per normal I have a Nano Alien 3x29/38 6 wrap 2.5mm from @RiaanRed (The Coil COmpany) and it comes out at 0.43Ω and I'm firing it at 30 watts!

The Citadel is a bloody Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for your views @Rob Fisher 
This looks and sounds very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for your views @Rob Fisher
> This looks and sounds very good



It most certainly is Hi Ho @Silver! The flavour is outbloodystanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> It most certainly is Hi Ho @Silver! The flavour is outbloodystanding!



Would you rate it same as the OG Hadaly or better ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Would you rate it same as the OG Hadaly or better ?



For me it's much better... I was never a fan of the Hadaly and hardly used it... but maybe because the cap was so tight I never gave it a chance.


----------



## Yas786

I wonder if the ultem cap fits inside the hadaly. I love my hadaly but it suffers from the annoying whistle, only way to reduce the whistle is by closing off the air holes but then it’s far too restrictive for my liking. 

Still contemplating whether to get a citadel and bin the hadaly off.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> I wonder if the ultem cap fits inside the hadaly. I love my hadaly but it suffers from the annoying whistle, only way to reduce the whistle is by closing off the air holes but then it’s far too restrictive for my liking.
> 
> Still contemplating whether to get a citadel and bin the hadaly off.



If you want my 2c worth... bin the Hadaly and get a Citadel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yas786

I may just do that Rob, have heard nothing but good things about the citadel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Is the GB still going ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Daniel said:


> Is the GB still going ?


not sure it ever started

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It never started!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> It never started!



Come uncle start another one of your epic GBs ...... x 1 for me , with a black top cap if they available ..... no pressure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Come uncle start another one of your epic GBs ...... x 1 for me, with a black top cap if they available ..... no pressure



Never gonna happen... I am done with GB's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

At the price I've seen locally I think it's pointless having a GB IMHO. Pity it sold out so quickly but more incoming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

watch this space. more citadels coming soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Never gonna happen... I am done with GB's.


haha
until they bring out the Dvarw v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-psyclone-citadel-22mm-rda.t54599/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

